# Sticky  Welcome to the Senior Forum



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

hit, if you are thinking of a forum/sub forum format how about a 

Senior Archery Related Issues and Answers 

Senior Bowhunting

Senior Target Archery 

Senior Off Topic Discussions



imho (at first) a single all inclusive Senior Forum might be better until a community of users is developed and the direction their interest and discussion are known. Dividing it up too early might also weaken a new communities unity. We may find the forums personality forms in other direction's than anyone right now may think it will head........ I would take a sit back and see what direction they want this "home" to head. Just a thought to consider.....


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Hit, I think you've got some good ideas to start with, and Jim's suggestion(s) are good. It's always nice to have a new forum to throw around some more BS and trivia no matter how ancient.....:set1_thinking:just hope I remember it's here.


----------



## Mike Lawless (Sep 6, 2017)

What is the Senior Forum age range?

Being fairly new to taking archery seriously and just beginning to dabble in league shoots, I've noticed that age doesn't seem to be so much of a factor like is it in Golf for instance.

I reckon the main thing I've noticed about getting older is loss of range of motion, stiff joints, etc.


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

Mike I would hate to put a number to it but we all know when we are there


----------



## Mike Lawless (Sep 6, 2017)

OK, I reckon that there many who are less of a "senior" at 70 than some are at 55.

A "Senior" in competitive bicycling for example is 40. But that takes strength and endurance that most simply can't comprehend. In pro golf, it's 50. In shuffleboard.....who knows


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

Can we get the font much larger please?? LOL just kidding!!


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

:smile:


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Great feedback, I'll get the grammar errors in the home page fixed as well


----------



## bigbuck1 (Mar 20, 2005)

sounds like a great Idea for a forum!!


----------



## Zippity (Nov 14, 2015)

Mike Lawless said:


> OK, I reckon that there many who are less of a "senior" at 70 than some are at 55.
> 
> A "Senior" in competitive bicycling for example is 40. But that takes strength and endurance that most simply can't comprehend. In pro golf, it's 50. In shuffleboard.....who knows


A senior in high school is only 17. So it wasn't bad enough that we isolated seniors, now we will have subsections to the senior forum to isolate further.


----------



## Macdoc18 (Dec 28, 2012)

hitman846 said:


> Welcome everyone, I will be moderating this new forum and I'm really excited to get this up and running. Please let me know how you would like this set up as far as sub forums, here is what I was thinking
> 
> Senior off topic forum (grilling, cooking, sports topics)
> Senior Hunting Forum
> ...


Sub firwm suggestions
1 Aches and pains
2 surgery shoulder
3 surgery other
4 nightime peeing
5 cant see the target
6 This stand is too cold 
7 The best treatment for constipation
8 should I lower my darw weight?


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

Macdoc18 said:


> Sub firwm suggestions
> 1 Aches and pains
> 2 surgery shoulder
> 3 surgery other
> ...


How did you get access to my medical records ????????????  ............. and for the record .....66 years young


----------



## pumpkin52107 (Nov 5, 2014)

Do we seniors, AARP, get discounts :smile


----------



## Xbigsky#1 (Feb 27, 2018)

Senior? 
I won the Los Angeles SENIOR ARCHERY OLYMPICS @ 35 ???? 
We have low standards in Los Angeles.

"I woulda shot better if I hadn't missed so many"


----------



## Captainkirk (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm wondering if I should throw my hat in the ring? I'm hitting the big Six-Owe this month. I'm already affected by lower back issues, shoulder and tendon issues due to age and have had to lower my draw weight and shooting habits accordingly, so I guess I'm affected by "senior" issues. Plus I've been getting bothered by AARP since I turned 50, so I guess maybe they know something I don't...


----------



## rshelfer (Aug 8, 2011)

How to best deal with loss of range of motion, stiff joints is exactly what I'm interested in. Thus far I've found out that stiffness is a result of aging. Of course we are all different genetically so our rate of stiffness will vary. Now I'm talking to a massage therapist, bike fitter and a personal trainer. I've gotten a flexibility test given to bike riders that indicated loss of ROM in my shoulders and tightness in my hip flexor. I was given two stretches to increase ROM.
I've learned that there are a great many small muscles in the back that I wasn't aware of.

I'm also concerned about my tournament score not showing improvement.

Robert


----------



## vietvet50 (Oct 18, 2006)

Captain Kirk
Im 67 and still shooting, My archery shop owner told Me when practicing to only shoot 3 arrows walk down get them come back and shoot the 3 again this way Your shoulder gets s break and blood can flow freely plus you get more walking exercise.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macdoc18 (Dec 28, 2012)

*shoulder*



vietvet50 said:


> Captain Kirk
> Im 67 and still shooting, My archery shop owner told Me when practicing to only shoot 3 arrows walk down get them come back and shoot the 3 again this way Your shoulder gets s break and blood can flow freely plus you get more walking exercise.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thats very good advice , I would also recommend a set of warm up shoulder exercises before shooting to start the blood flowing to the shoulder muscles and tendons.


----------



## JoeBear1958 (Feb 21, 2018)

Good forum. Great tips


----------



## JoeBear1958 (Feb 21, 2018)

Like this forum. Keep up the fun.


----------



## JoeBear1958 (Feb 21, 2018)

Hello. Was wondering about a hinge or thumb release that can be used with wrist strap to draw the my bow. Been looking at the Bernie Dragon Claw also. Have a broken wrist from my twenties that causes some minor issues in my senior years. Currently am shooting a Scott Longhorn Hex. It replaced my Scott Wolverine. Tried a Choppy Boss thumb release for a month. While it was ok never felt as good as a wrist strap for me. Not hunting just 3D and target shooting.


----------



## Dave 54 (Oct 5, 2009)

Shooting a 60 arrow fita league at 20 yds is 800 yds of walking. Nice bit of exercise and not even realizing it.


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

Not sure how to figure "senior" NFAA says I'm a Master Senior My mind tells me i'm still just above child status and sometimes my body tells me I'm way over the hill. But at 78 I still love to shoot Field and hunter rounds, 3 D tournaments and hunt once in awhile. I hope to see and meet a bunch of you at Yankton SD this coming July for the 2019 NFAA Nationals.


----------



## pathfinder15 (Apr 14, 2015)

Macdoc18 said:


> Sub firwm suggestions
> 1 Aches and pains
> 2 surgery shoulder
> 3 surgery other
> ...


Oh man that list is spot on .


----------



## 3-drocks99 (Mar 27, 2019)

I'm turning 60 this year and just found the awesome sport of 3-D shooting! Recently got a used bare Hoyt Vantage Elite and am looking for the necessary accessories for it. Any advice on a stabilizer (what not to get)? I am looking for quality gear that doesn't have to be new.


----------



## glennt1948 (Oct 30, 2016)

In 2019 here I am 71 here in Texas. We have some past and present state and national champion shooters in the 70 yr old plus column at my range. I have noticed that none of us shot a 300 in NFAA Indoor this year in our division. Younger divisions had several each that did. Seems to go along with this territory. I wish I had started this sport 10 plus years ago having started in mid-2016.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

glennt1948-Oh I so remember some 300s when I was a young Buck starting in the late 60s. Recurve & fingers too. A few more when Compounds & releases took over in the mid 70s I remember breaking 500+ on the Field Course back in those days. Now, starting my 63rd year in the sport (I joined a club & bought my 1st "real" bow in 1956). Sadly, age takes it's toll. We still strive to shoot a perfect indoor but things don't always go as planned. BUT, we have some damn good tourney shooters in the "old man" divisions. I shoot 3-Ds with my son & his childhood buddies that also shoot. Their biggest fear when we're at a 3-D is that "I" will beat them (a fact). They all "remember" when they could not even come close. I'll be 78 in Nov but these 40s kids KNOW it's not a sure win for any in our group. My indoor this winter will be with 2712s. Thought I'd use some fatties like the young ones do. I'm headed to Wy with my son & 2 younger friends in mid Sept. for Antelope. It's competition time again. This is that crew. I say if you see them together, RUN.


----------



## Normoan (Jun 13, 2019)

Hi, I'm Norm, I just turned 70 but that doesn't bother me as much as the frustration I have getting back into Archery after a 30 year Hiatus. I used to hunt with a 55# recurve and was proficient for15 years..bought my 1st recurve a few months ago a 50 # and couldn't draw it back so I purchased a 45#, could draw it but couldn't hold my anchor point so Purchased a 40 # and after an hour of shooting I hurt and hitting the target high left.
.now shopping for a 30 # left handed recurve (was RH shooter right eye dominate) in my youth and now I've discovered my dominate eye has changed to my left eye...Sons say it's the minor stroke caused that. I'm not giving up. Talk to you gentlemen later.


----------



## PICA (Jan 22, 2010)

Also, Senior Fitness and Health would be a good category.


----------



## brushhawg53 (Sep 4, 2010)

Great to be here!


----------



## mwthomas_2000 (Nov 30, 2013)

I am interested in how everyone has adjusted to bow hunting and target shooting as they get older. I still love to shoot as much as I can but I pay for it with aches and pains afterwards.


----------



## oldghost (Nov 1, 2019)

Take 2 eleven 1/2 hour before you shoot

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## poosu (Jan 3, 2020)

I like this section and am now working on 20 posts so I can get to the classifieds


----------



## 1775 (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm trying to get to 20 posts too. When I joined in 2014 you didn't need 20 posts as I recall, but that's the second thing to go, right?


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

During winter shoot spots almost every day & about 100 arrows/ day & in the summer usually shoot at our club for 2.5/4 hours a day so get plenty of walking. Try to loosen shoulders before shooting by doing 30 windmills with each are before starting to shoot. Usually shoot field or 900 rounds on weekends in the Master Seniors division as I am 75 years young & also hunt, wife says it is still a lot.


----------



## gels (Aug 14, 2012)

Me too..
I try to do exercises especially lots of shoulder and back work I also shoot 20 errors every other day to keep my shoulders comfortable with the bow I’m pulling 60 pounds with a Matthews vertex 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gels (Aug 14, 2012)

Same for me...20 posts to get to the classifieds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gels (Aug 14, 2012)

What were the two stretches to increase ROM ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zekesteve (Sep 8, 2013)

I like the idea. Turned 61 last month and just last year I learned of the miracle invention called a "Verifier." Hallelujah


----------



## Joe Hohmann (Oct 24, 2013)

I've been a member for a while, but just found out, 20 minutes ago, that there was a "senior" section.:smile:I'm 78.


----------



## mleskau (Sep 1, 2015)

mwthomas_2000 said:


> I am interested in how everyone has adjusted to bow hunting and target shooting as they get older. I still love to shoot as much as I can but I pay for it with aches and pains afterwards.


I am 55 and enjoy the hunting. Took me also a while to get used to shooting a compound bow. When I was in my teens, I used to shoot recurve. There is a vast difference between the two. I didn't regret starting again. Now I cannot wait for the weekend to shoot at our club. ( My yard is too small to shoot at home.


----------



## rxit (Jun 7, 2020)

I think I fit into this section. Although I can still remember being a young man. Unfortunately, that was a long time ago.

I bought some Aleve to help with shooting again, going to try a chiropractor as well.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Wow great deal !! I’m 61.5 and still @ it with the bow. 

I’d like a wide range of sub forums within the senior forum. 

Bows

Senior fitness for staying fit to shoot/hunt. We all hurt with something besides our prostrate and hemroids lol [emoji23]. 

Among what was already suggested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schmidt820 (Jul 4, 2020)

good to hear there are a lot of us still shooting


----------



## gemihur (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't feel like a senior
but I forgot what my point was ...


----------



## rdotson (Dec 13, 2008)

I have noticed that too, getting old stinks!


----------



## rdotson (Dec 13, 2008)

Great advice!


----------



## rdotson (Dec 13, 2008)

Agreed!


----------



## quinnjalan (Jul 12, 2020)

My wife laughed at me when I got my first AARP letter at 49! Now she's on the mailing list....pay back. BTW. I'm south of sixty and north of 55....but I will not consider myself a senior for a long while....at least if I can help it...


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

75 & still able to shoot about 1K arrows a week, but have to stay at it or it becomes a problem.


----------



## 925767 (Oct 4, 2019)

74 and still flinging them.


----------



## Davidstubb (Oct 4, 2020)

No more birthdays for me !! I just had the first anniversary of my 69th birthday. I try to shoot my bow every day, but just for fun.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

vietvet50 said:


> Captain Kirk
> Im 67 and still shooting, My archery shop owner told Me when practicing to only shoot 3 arrows walk down get them come back and shoot the 3 again this way Your shoulder gets s break and blood can flow freely plus you get more walking exercise.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm 70 and I've been doing this for about one year. In the winter I have to drive 50 miles twice a week to shoot, so my holding strength isn't what it once was. I tire quickly and start shaking after 3 shots. I like shooting 3 Xs a lot better than 3 Xs and two 4s. I've tried shooting a 3-spot Vegas target, but my eyes can't pick out any focal point in that yellow spot.

Automan


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

Welcome to the forum. I am 80 and have been shooting since I was 9 years old. Still enjoy the game and have just continued to drop down in pulling weight. If you are shooting a compound lower the weight to the bottom of its range and shoot more arrows or just pull and hold the bow. I suggest you get a block type or something target, set it up in the garage about shoulder height and start shooting at 3 yards to built strength and form. Most important IMHO is have fun and enjoy. Good luck
Pat


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

kballer1 said:


> 75 & still able to shoot about 1K arrows a week, but have to stay at it or it becomes a problem.


Skip your just a young man....HAHAHAHA I turned 80 October 25, so I am about half way through a good life.
Pat


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

You & Frank P. both have a few years on me, but I lead a hard life when I was younger. Always thought I was bullet proof till I got hit by a 22.


----------



## Don Bassett (Jan 30, 2021)

hitman846 said:


> Welcome everyone, I will be moderating this new forum and I'm really excited to get this up and running. Please let me know how you would like this set up as far as sub forums, here is what I was thinking
> 
> Senior off topic forum (grilling, cooking, sports topics)
> Senior Hunting Forum
> ...


Senior General Archery Forum sounds good to me. Don Bassett


----------



## Don Bassett (Jan 30, 2021)

bowproPat said:


> Skip your just a young man....HAHAHAHA I turned 80 October 25, so I am about half way through a good life.
> Pat


I will be 83 on St Patrics day Don Bassett


----------



## Don Bassett (Jan 30, 2021)

Don Bassett said:


> I will be 83 on St Patrics day Don Bassett


It seems like I am going out of this world the same yay I came into it, no hair, no teeth and I can not see. I guess I am better than some, I can still shoot a bow some what.


----------



## Don Bassett (Jan 30, 2021)

Normoan said:


> Hi, I'm Norm, I just turned 70 but that doesn't bother me as much as the frustration I have getting back into Archery after a 30 year Hiatus. I used to hunt with a 55# recurve and was proficient for15 years..bought my 1st recurve a few months ago a 50 # and couldn't draw it back so I purchased a 45#, could draw it but couldn't hold my anchor point so Purchased a 40 # and after an hour of shooting I hurt and hitting the target high left.
> .now shopping for a 30 # left handed recurve (was RH shooter right eye dominate) in my youth and now I've discovered my dominate eye has changed to my left eye...Sons say it's the minor stroke caused that. I'm not giving up. Talk to you gentlemen later.


Don`t give up Norm. Stay with it and have fun.


----------



## Bmannator (Mar 1, 2021)

It seems like no introduction around here is complete without a brief list of aches, pains, and assorted maladies that folks of a certain age accumulate like frequent flyer miles.
As for myself, I'm recovering from carpal tunnel surgery on both wrists. I'm thinking this will help me get some strength back in my hands. Plus I'm ready to come back to the sport. I now have the time, suitable venues, and a couple of like minded associates that are willing join me and take up the sport.
Not only that, I think that most reasonable people would agree that there was something about this past year that was slightly different than previous versions. Most notably, I'm ready to go outside (again) and engage myself in an activity with actual people (again).
The technology that brings us together on this forum is a wonderful thing. But, it can never replace getting together on a Sunday afternoon with a few friends and flinging some arrows. Weather permitting, of course.
Besides having a large collection of "back in the day" stories, I don't think of myself as a "senior" as such. Despite being old enough to "know better", I still manage to make the occasional poor choice. It reminds me there's still a kid inside that wants to go have some fun.
I hope this forum will be the the kind of place we can sit around and swap stories while we get together on Sundays, fling some arrows, and have some fun.


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hit senior last week.... 50 .... am I welcome here?


----------



## Will Shaver (Apr 10, 2021)

69 and been Archery hunting since I was a youngster. Not much has changed for me, still using longbows, recurves


----------



## Hombre Don (Apr 1, 2021)

Bmannator said:


> It seems like no introduction around here is complete without a brief list of aches, pains, and assorted maladies that folks of a certain age accumulate like frequent flyer miles.
> As for myself, I'm recovering from carpal tunnel surgery on both wrists. I'm thinking this will help me get some strength back in my hands. Plus I'm ready to come back to the sport. I now have the time, suitable venues, and a couple of like minded associates that are willing join me and take up the sport.
> Not only that, I think that most reasonable people would agree that there was something about this past year that was slightly different than previous versions. Most notably, I'm ready to go outside (again) and engage myself in an activity with actual people (again).
> The technology that brings us together on this forum is a wonderful thing. But, it can never replace getting together on a Sunday afternoon with a few friends and flinging some arrows. Weather permitting, of course.
> ...


Good to hear that you are ready to go have some fun. Keep going in that direction Norm hope all goes well with you.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Macdoc18 said:


> Sub firwm suggestions
> 1 Aches and pains
> 2 surgery shoulder
> 3 surgery other
> ...



You forgot hemmroids and prostate


----------



## 6chevelle4 (Aug 17, 2021)

Great forum.


----------



## 3dbowshooter (Mar 27, 2006)

At what age does this senior forum start ? I haven't see a set year yet . is it 50 60 65 70 ? Just pic a number and post it in the main thread so people will know if they are seniors or not . Change the name of the title from. or what every number you decide on .
*Welcome to the Senior Forum to 
Welcome to the Senior Forum 60+ or what every number you decide on . *


----------



## Stephen A. G (Oct 9, 2021)

hitman846 said:


> Welcome everyone, I will be moderating this new forum and I'm really excited to get this up and running. Please let me know how you would like this set up as far as sub forums, here is what I was thinking
> 
> Senior off topic forum (grilling, cooking, sports topics)
> Senior Hunting Forum
> ...


I am new to ArcheryTalk and I am 69 years of age. I am not sure I am posting this question in the correct forum. However, I have seen in several places the term "avatar" mentioned with respect to ArcheryTalk website I attempted to google the term, but to no avail. Would you please give me a brief description of what this is.


----------



## JJ AZ (Oct 12, 2021)

70 1/2 here....but my dad is 97, so I still consider him to be the senior one. I have however, since retiring (sorta), learned that steroids are the answer to whatever ails you in these golden years. Shoulder pain? Steroid shot. Elbow? Thumb? More steroid shots. Shingles? Steroid cream. Hemorrhoids? Yep, steroid suppositories. 
This is the use it or lose it age. Staying active is, I think, the best plan. 
Glad to have this forum, hope to get to know a few folks a bit better with time.


----------



## Since1985Tx (Jan 19, 2021)

_Is *senior* and *elderly t*he same?_


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Heck after 50 every thing is DOWN hill! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## pschack63 (12 mo ago)

I would like senior target shooting.


----------



## Averagejoe299 (12 mo ago)

Will Shaver said:


> 69 and been Archery hunting since I was a youngster. Not much has changed for me, still using longbows, recurves


I handed over my recurve that I had since I was12 to my son. He has been much luckier than me wit it. We both have had fu


----------



## Busetim (11 mo ago)

vietvet50 said:


> Captain Kirk
> Im 67 and still shooting, My archery shop owner told Me when practicing to only shoot 3 arrows walk down get them come back and shoot the 3 again this way Your shoulder gets s break and blood can flow freely plus you get more walking exercise.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sounds like a good idea, plus the extra walking, every little thing helps.


----------



## s80fan (11 mo ago)

JimDE said:


> hit, if you are thinking of a forum/sub forum format how about a
> 
> Senior Archery Related Issues and Answers
> 
> ...





rshelfer said:


> How to best deal with loss of range of motion, stiff joints is exactly what I'm interested in. Thus far I've found out that stiffness is a result of aging. Of course we are all different genetically so our rate of stiffness will vary. Now I'm talking to a massage therapist, bike fitter and a personal trainer. I've gotten a flexibility test given to bike riders that indicated loss of ROM in my shoulders and tightness in my hip flexor. I was given two stretches to increase ROM.
> I've learned that there are a great many small muscles in the back that I wasn't aware of.
> 
> I'm also concerned about my tournament score not showing improvement.
> ...


I would be interested in a Senior Target Archery sub forum also.


----------



## Timjhn (8 mo ago)

Great forum, in love with this thread👍


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Like the comments from a senior


----------



## Since1985Tx (Jan 19, 2021)

_You wanted a senior's forum on all topics....I think seniors should *start *at the age of 60 years or so.
(jmo)_


----------



## Fred Davis (8 mo ago)

rshelfer said:


> How to best deal with loss of range of motion, stiff joints is exactly what I'm interested in. Thus far I've found out that stiffness is a result of aging. Of course we are all different genetically so our rate of stiffness will vary. Now I'm talking to a massage therapist, bike fitter and a personal trainer. I've gotten a flexibility test given to bike riders that indicated loss of ROM in my shoulders and tightness in my hip flexor. I was given two stretches to increase ROM.
> I've learned that there are a great many small muscles in the back that I wasn't aware of.
> 
> I'm also concerned about my tournament score not showing improvement.
> ...


I was National champion on the track In 1971/72 race Bmx at 56-61 and track cat1-2 now at 81 I'm afraid to ride due to my injurys and balance


----------



## Bsmom (4 mo ago)

Just got my first bow at 68. Not that I needed something else to to do!


----------



## Strika (3 mo ago)

I'm only 56. But I've run all the way.


----------



## Mike H13 (2 mo ago)

hitman846 said:


> Welcome everyone, I will be moderating this new forum and I'm really excited to get this up and running. Please let me know how you would like this set up as far as sub forums, here is what I was thinking
> 
> Senior off topic forum (grilling, cooking, sports topics)
> Senior Hunting Forum
> ...


Looking forward to this forum as I can relate to a lot of the topics already posted. Thanks Hit


----------



## FIZZY (Jul 10, 2004)

Well, I guess I’m in. I have been shooting since the late 60’s . I’m 68 now. I met Fred Bear and Jim Ploen when I was young. I also met Harold Groves when I toured his factory. I used to shoot competition with my family growing up but I quit for about 20 years and started back up when a club formed near me. I recently moved so I haven’t found any clubs or ranges near me. I’m shooting a few arrows now and then to keep my muscle memory. Until two years ago I spent my vacation time sitting in my tree stands. I never thought I was too old to climb a tree. As soon as I figure out a place to hunt, I’ll probably be at it again.


----------



## osmondajo (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi all I'm tony 73yrs been doing archery 40+yrs seen a lot of changes started out with traditional gear went to compound bow for a while now I back traditional recurve.


----------



## Stuart60 (1 mo ago)

Hi there I'm Stuart 62 years young got back into Archery after 40 odd years shoot 3D, target and indoor. Try to shoot at least 30 arrows a day to keep the body moving


----------

